# PID inside a Gaggia Classic



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hi,

had someone managed to put the PID inside a GC?

something like this:









i just can't stand the idea and looks of an external box for the PID alongside the espresso machine...

cheers!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Purely an idea.

it would mean losing part of the water tank and im not even sure if the pid box is too long anyway.

cut out a portion of the top left corner of the water tank.

Attach the pid to the metal underneath the guts of the machine, behind the down pipe. The place where the water tanks sits beneath.

The water level line is about 35mm down below this,, again, not sure of the depth of a pid.

Obviously you might not be able to put as much water in the machine again.

Just a suggestion, , and hope i explained what im imagining


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I think putting it in the machine isn't recommended as it's pretty hot inside, with little room to keep things apart, and one of the benefits of the gaggia is no electronics to go wrong. Underslung as suggested could work, with modified water tank, as long as you are careful about 240V and H2O.....

of course if you just want to use the pid as a super accurate thermal control, it doesn't have to be seek, just tuck it around the back.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hm, i like the idea with the water tank!

need to think a way to isolate it, just in case.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> hm, i like the idea with the water tank!


Glad you could understand what i was trying to explain.

I also hate the way the PIDs look stuck on the outside. Always thought there must be a better place.

I get the fact that once set you dont even have to see it any more so could be stuck on the back.

Heres another idea.

Still involves the water tank, but would mean cutting a hole in the stainless steel housing.

Again, cut enough off the entire top lip of the water tank for the PID to go underneath the water tank.

Cut the right size hole in whichever side of the SS housing from the bottom area where ive zoomed in on.

Then you can see the display nicely housed inside the classic.

Fit some kind of block for the water tank to sit on so it isnt resting on the PID


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hm that sound good too, but the first one i like better, it's on the front.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

another possible installation of PID and pressure gauge:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> another possible installation of PID and pressure gauge:


Im guessing they have to take the water tank out through the front to fill it now.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yes, but the stainless steel casing is intact.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

got my PID (XMT7100) today in the mailbox:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you decided on where its going to go on the machine ?


----------

